# Hey guys from Annapolis



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Whats goin on guys and girls. New to this site From Annapolis MD. Anybody else from the Maryland area??


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

a bunch of us! welcome aboard!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah alot us from MD!! KMC lives right in naptown, when she isn't stayin at my house... welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks. So what mountains do you guys ride on the regular?? I frequent roundtop, i dunno why but for a small mountain i like it there.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

usually whitetail or liberty but i wanna hit up roundtop this year. when do you usuall get out?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I havent gone to white tail yet this year, how is it?? I try to go at least twice a week but with a full time job mon - fri I only get to ride nights. I was thinkin of heading off to roundtop today when i get off at 4 but i dont have anyone to ride with :dunno:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i mostly ride nights too. i have the night club card so i usually get out around 2-3 nights a week.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

and whitetail isnt bad. i've been feeling whitetail over liberty this year for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

whitetail is pretty good right now... we have our baby pipe open, the park is lookin good cept when the groomers wanna make my life hell the next morning by leaving 4ft of snow on my features to dig out, in that case it will take till at least 11 to open the whole park... the snow is nice tho, the cold has been really good for snowmaking...

I wouldn't mind riding tonight, but I don't have a pass for roundtop today...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

baby pipe? where is that at? now i really wanna go. i havent a pipe in years!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

over on skiers left of snowpark, its not great tho... but dave and I had alot of fun ridin it the other night...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm from Maryland too and have a season pass to Wisp


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I live in Owings Mills, and work close to Annapolis. I frequent Liberty and whitetail quite often, just went to Seven Springs this past weekend. If you need a buddy to go with send a private message my way, always looking forward to riding with chill people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the welcomes. DennisK im thinking of going this afternoon with a few friends possibly either roundtop or whitetail if your interested.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

This weekend is bad for me, I'm covering a couple of shifts for a guy who covered for me when I went on a trip. You got MSN or something?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Nah man, no MSN or AIM or anything of that sort for me. im at work anyways and this is the only time im really at a computer. But i'll get in touch with you next week and possibly carve up a hill or two


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

hey, i guess gypsy already said i live in downtown annapolis, but im at whitetail or someplace every weekend. i would go during the evenings but i feel like with traffic i would never make it on time


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

It all depends on when you leave during the week. I usually go to roundtop during the week and if i leave at 4 im usually there by 6ish so its not too too bad. Im trying to get up there one morning this week and ride the park while nobody's there but with work every morning that doesnt happen all that often


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I go out of state ha. I don't frequent anywhere...transportation is a bitch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

transportation IS a bitch, my car isnt exactly snow friendly, ice friendly, or even rain friendly for that matter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

shit, my ride is a bike....ha


----------

